# Trying to upgrade xbmc on Apple 2



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Trying to upgrade xbmc on Apple 2 

On My XBMC 12.0 I can't install any video add ons on my Apple 2 T.V.

So when I try to upgrade XBMC on Apple 2 it won't let me install here-











It says I have no storage space left on device.

What should I do ?

Do I have toi dlete some files.

If so how do I do that and how do I know which to delete?

Thanks


----------

